# Pigeon Coop Plans



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, anyone out there know of a good plan for a small pigeon coop capable of keeping a few birds and aestethically pleasing? Chesaka


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, just put a lid on one of your dog pens and throw them in with the dogs, they will be safe there. bud


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

One I built in the garden some time back. The birds are in the process of becoming "fixed" hence the wire mesh. After a couple of weeks they fly free. 










The roof merely rests in place (never blew off in any gales) and the interior is subdivided into four smaller compartment / perches so it takes eight birds.

Hardly needs a plan; all exterior ply, just make a box with four pop holes, a removable cruciform divider with the perches attached, and the 45 degree pitch roof. Make the base out of an easily cleaned material; pigeon poop is the worlds first superglue! The Springer is an optional extra but recommended.

Regards
eug


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

We use a rabbit hutch that has houses on both ends. I just put a wooden dowel in for a perch and use a milk jug that has a hole cut in it for feed. I use a metal bowl with a holder for water. works great. The poop falls thru the bottom of the cage.


Joyce


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.uplandbirddog.com/training/loft.html


----------

